# Holy Smokes - I bought a Polaris Ranger RZR



## GAduck&goose (Sep 3, 2007)

Boys - this machine is incredible.  I just put 85 miles on it in 2 days.  It will go 60.  It is the most fun I have ever had with my clothes on.


----------



## packrat (Sep 3, 2007)

*fun*

Maybe you should drive it naked then.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Sep 3, 2007)

did you but it local, or did you go to Chattanooga?


----------



## shakey hunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey GA where did you ride at I got a 4 wheeler and just moved back into Cobb after 13 years so I need to find a place to ride?


----------



## 89montero (Sep 4, 2007)

QUIT YUR BRAGGIN...  LOL 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
And go have some more fun..


----------



## 89montero (Sep 4, 2007)

shakey hunter said:


> Hey GA where did you ride at I got a 4 wheeler and just moved back into Cobb after 13 years so I need to find a place to ride?




I remember back when you could ride in lake Allatoona when the water was down. There used to be 100's of us below the little dam a lake Acworth.


----------



## potsticker (Sep 4, 2007)

89montero said:


> I remember back when you could ride in lake Allatoona when the water was down. There used to be 100's of us below the little dam a lake Acworth.


 I bet good money you have tore up someones property. The old tearm delta is ready!


----------



## 89montero (Sep 4, 2007)

potsticker said:


> I bet good money you have tore up someones property. The old tearm delta is ready!



Naw the only thing we tore up was a lot of mud and trucks.


----------



## ketchthis (Oct 15, 2007)

The Rzr Is The Best Thing To Man.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 15, 2007)

they are so awesome but I would kill myself in one.  I like going fast a little too much...


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 15, 2007)

My Bro in law and his future son in law both have one each. Bro in law's has nurf bars and wench. They are crazy about them. I just think they are crazy, period.


----------



## JohnBenoit09 (Oct 15, 2007)

man they sure sound fun


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 15, 2007)

ketchthis said:


> The Rzr Is The Best Thing To Man.






dunno about that one


----------



## Eroc33 (Oct 15, 2007)

for 10 grand you could by a decent used truck and run 100mph


----------



## lab (Oct 15, 2007)

where are the pic's???


----------



## NOYDB (Oct 16, 2007)

Paymaster said:


> My Bro in law and his future son in law both have one each. Bro in law's has nurf bars and <font color=red>wench</font>. They are crazy about them. I just think they are crazy, period.




You really shouldn't call your Sister that....


----------



## jj4301 (Oct 16, 2007)

I found GA's video of his ride with his embedded soundtrack.

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AtkpocjULwg"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AtkpocjULwg" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## wild_linesides (Oct 16, 2007)

Jeeze!  JJ I had to turn off the sound to watch that video!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ketchthis (Oct 20, 2007)

looks like a blast but is there sand like that in ga????


----------



## Robbie101 (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re:*



ketchthis said:


> looks like a blast but is there sand like that in ga????




Yup..... We use to ride in sand sorta like that in albany all the time out at the dunes ...........


----------



## Slug-Gunner (Oct 21, 2007)

*Huh???*



Paymaster said:


> My Bro in law and his future son in law both have one each. Bro in law's has nurf bars and wench. They are crazy about them. I just think they are crazy, period.



      ​
You can buy them with a WENCH now???? 

No wonder they're crazy about them....


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2007)

biggtruxx said:


> dunno about that one


----------



## ponyboy (Oct 21, 2007)

Slug-Gunner said:


> ​
> You can buy them with a WENCH now????
> 
> No wonder they're crazy about them....



i could see being crazy bout a good wench .....


----------



## Bar S (Oct 23, 2007)

Does the razr have Low range?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Oct 23, 2007)

No low range i believe...i was thinking about one but then decided against it....but i see now that they sell them with a good wench.  maybe if i can pick mine out, i will pick one up!!!


----------



## Johnny B (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a Yamaha Rhino for SALE... it has a low range and a winch (not that you need either) except to pull others out. LOL


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Oct 27, 2007)

packrat said:


> Maybe you should drive it naked then.



i fell out of my chair when i read that reply..


----------



## 97Stroker (Oct 27, 2007)

That rhino looks nice, but will it do 60?? I think not..


----------



## stev (Nov 3, 2007)

Okay whats yalls opinion on the razor of those that have one?Im gonna rob my piggy bank and get one for my self.


----------



## goob (Nov 5, 2007)

97Stroker said:


> That rhino looks nice, but will it do 60?? I think not..





Maybe not, but it does have low gear....................


----------



## Kreed5821 (Nov 8, 2007)

97Stroker said:


> That rhino looks nice, but will it do 60?? I think not..



If you are playing on any trails I've ever rode YOU won't be doing sixty on ANYTHING. The only rhino I've ever rode with was very impressive. It had waaay more power than it needed to play or work.

My 350 does a little better than 60, what does the rhino top out at?  (I found it: 42mph, same place I found that said the ranger tops at 55mph, but it is also narrower and lighter. Looks like a better  ride all around except 2" less clearance than the rhino)

Congrats GAduckandgoose!


----------



## Dub (Nov 10, 2007)

Cool ride.....had to kill the sound also....the choice of music was purty dang bad.


----------



## smokinbass16 (Nov 12, 2007)

yamaha rhino will destroy the razr. Easily


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Nov 21, 2007)

I'll stick with my truck,  It'll do 60 mph in like ...20 feet..


----------



## ketchthis (Feb 3, 2008)

any time any place. my rzr will EAT a rhino. and i don't mean speed lets hook a chain    redneck style


----------



## GAduck&goose (Feb 18, 2008)

RZR does have Low.


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 19, 2008)

smokinbass16 said:


> yamaha rhino will destroy the razr. Easily



yamaha couldnt get near a Ranger of any form, 4X4,6X6, or Razor


----------



## carabrook (Feb 19, 2008)

The Yamaha and the Razor are built for different things. I own a Rhino and it is a work horse, big pay load, dump box, full diff lock as well as in and out four wheel drive, higher suspension, and tons of torque to pull whatever you want as well as the dump box. The razor is for playing and doesnt have the clearance, or the carrying capacity. There is a new suspension coming for the razor that you will wish you had, lol.........................its anti roll............dont try turning at high speeds or you will find out why they want the suspension changes................


----------



## GaMedic36958 (Feb 19, 2008)

i got a 2008 rhino for sale. any interest pm me


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Feb 25, 2008)

polaris  OWNS yamaha any  day, ill  beat   any  yamaha with my   05 ranger any  time


----------



## TwoSeventy (Mar 9, 2008)

ccbiggz said:


> That's funny! I just bought one this morning, waiting on the dealer to put all the stuff on it before I go get it. It's too cold to ride nekid.



I thought you was buying a Mule.


----------



## ccbiggz (Mar 10, 2008)

TwoSeventy said:


> I thought you was buying a Mule.



Changed my mind. This thing is awesome!!!! Come ride it!


----------



## ccbiggz (Apr 4, 2008)

*Yes it does.*



Bar S said:


> Does the razr have Low range?



Yes it does.


----------



## BowShooter (Apr 5, 2008)

sweetwater in canton pm if you want to no about it its not far from cobb alot of mud and hills


----------

